# 10 gal. Betta sorority?



## Tormented (Jul 25, 2012)

I was wondering if 5 female bettas would be good?
Also, would a couple guppies (female) and 2 black mollies (female) be okay tank mates?

This tank is already set up, It has some ghost shrimp and a couple mystery snails + the female guppies and mollies.

I can move the guppies, but don't want to move the mollies.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

All those fish as well as five female bettas in a 10 gallon tank would be overstocking. I would honestly be moving the mollies out of the 10 gallon rather than guppies. Mollies get much bigger than guppies do.


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

If you had a bigger tank the extra fish might work but with a 10 gallon I'd stick with just like 6 females.If you really want a soroity go for it just make sure you know what your doing.I love my soroity!


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

+1 LittleBettaFish.


----------



## Tormented (Jul 25, 2012)

What about 7 girls (more is better?) maybe a couple male endlers (if I can find them) and the shrimp +1 snail.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I think that a 10 is too small for female bettas since they are more active then males. I have 3 females in my 20gL and they still bicker a bit. At least it's not small to where they constantly see each other. You need to have plenty of hiding spaces and room to swim. I don't think it's a matter of overstocking, just that you can never tell a betta's compatibility alone. You might have a female that loves you and all other fish but will try to kill other females. *coughs and shifts eyes* xD just be careful and have a backup plan for the females if it doesn't work out.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

If this is your first sorority, please make sure you are also capable of individually keeping all of your girls in case the sorority doesn't work out, but I'm sure you are aware of that


----------



## Tormented (Jul 25, 2012)

Yea. I have back up plans!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

If you went with seven females in the 10 gallon, that is all I would do. No other fish.

Your females are probably bickering Kiara1125 because there is only three. You ideally need at least 5-6 as the aggression is dispersed rather than focused at one or two individuals. 

Only problem is when you start to overstock your tanks, especially a sorority, your water quality needs to be perfect. There is a lot of potential stress in a sorority tank (even successful ones) and all it can take is a small issue with water quality and you can have a big problem on your hands. So make sure your tank is cycled before putting your females in. You do not want to be doing a fish-in cycle with a sorority tank.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I already had a female in the tank and I bought two more. The only problem is that the main aggressor might actually be a male plakat. I'm not sure. I would buy some young females that are already in a community tank, not adults that have lived in cups all their lives. The young ones tend to get along and if they're in a community set up then they'll be less stressed out when it comes to putting them in with other fish (betta or non).


----------



## Tormented (Jul 25, 2012)

Yea, my tank is cycled. I might do 5 with a couple endlers. 'Cause endlers are so small, and it might take some aggression away from the other girls as well. Or so I have read.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Just be careful as my sorority killed a couple of golden medaka when I tried to see how they would do with other fish in their tank. They also killed two male bettas when the breeding nets I was using to hold them in place fell into the tank. 

Females can be nasty when in a sorority as they can be inclined to gang up.

Best advice I can give is choose the youngest identifiable females possible as this will do a lot to cut down any aggression, and provide as much cover as you can at all levels of the tank. Plants, whether real or fake are much better than caves and pots as you want something that a fish can't get cornered in.


----------



## Tormented (Jul 25, 2012)

Okay, I plan on putting the endlers (if I get them) in first for a couple ours while the girls are floating.

As a suggestion on another site, I broke the bottom of the terra cotta pot that was in there. SO they can't get cornered in there!

I plant on buying a lot of real and fake plants when I get the girls.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Sounds like you have a solid plan so good luck with your sorority.

Are you are going to be quarantining your new stock for 1-2 weeks prior to adding them in? 

I never did, but then I lost a few fish because I stupidly introduced female bettas in that had a very bad strain of ich(very hard to see due to their colouring) and possibly something else. Lost half my tank within 24 hours or so of getting them. 

Even if you buy fish from the same supplier there is always the risk of disease. Not saying you have to quarantine, but mine was an expensive lesson and one I wouldn't want you to have to learn. 

You could just float their cups in a heated aquarium/plastic tub and do daily 100% changes for a week or so as a more space effective method of quarantining.


----------



## Tormented (Jul 25, 2012)

I might. I am not sure. I _try_ to get healthy looking ones but still. 

Does ich or anything else effect shrimp, kuhli loaches, or snails?

Gosh I forgot about my 2 kuhlis in the tank *head desk*
-------------------


I have never quarantined. But I bought this absolutely beautiful silver guppy. He died, then I had a very bad columnaris (I think) break out. ALL of my females but like 3 died, I had to re-cycle my tank because I took everything out and boiled it and scrubbed the tank with hot water. Luckily I moved my important (the prettiest) males to my brothers tank before the breakout and they are all still alive (except my oldest one). Two of those females died, the last one I originally thought it was a boy because she had a long dorsal fin. But she is still alive, sadly I only have like 3 females and 7 males  

It was sad! My kuhli loaches didn't die though! But somehow out of the 4 I put in my brothers tank, 2 disappeared D: My snails and shrimp didn't die from that either. 

I can't remember if I got Opal (male betta, was supposed to be female) before or after that breakout but he lived!


----------

